# Survivor - Redemption Island (3/9/11)



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Well, it's gonna be really hard to get rid of Rob now.

Of course, if his tribe doesn't start winning some challenges it won't matter in the long run.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm liking this season. Lots of interesting characters. I'll miss Russell, love him or hate him he IS interesting. I can't stand Ralph or Steve.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I didn't like that Russell could engage in conversation when he did. At that point he was out of the game.

But that was STUPID for Ralph to talk like he did.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Soooo glad Ressell () is gone!! But I also thought Ralph screwed up. He really is dopey!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Totally agree that Russell shouldn't be allowed to talk so much once he's out of the game. I doubt they'd let someone in Tribal Council talk so much after a torch snuffing.

But there's no precedence so it doesn't matter.

...and honestly?

What Ralph said doesn't matter in the slightest. By the time they get to merger if they all assume Ralph has an idol that might just help Ralph's group. You simply use what they know against them -- or at the least shake it up a bit. Ralph was a dope for even engaging in conversation with Russell, but it's tough not to gloat a bit in times like that. He should have kept quiet but it's no big deal that he didn't.


I was pretty sure Russell was going home. He really isn't that good at this game once people know his schtick. I was pretty sure he'd lose the challenge as he's not that great at them. His "Best Player Ever" claim sure did take a huge hit. Second player gone from the game -- yikes.

And getting rid of Russell was great. That tribe's chemistry was great without him and they busted it.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'd like it better if no one got to witness the Red Island challenges. They wouldn't know who was still there until that player rejoined the game.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

agreed


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I'd like it better if no one got to witness the Red Island challenges. They wouldn't know who was still there until that player rejoined the game.


I think that would add very little to game overall, and it would come at the expense of a lot of great TV potential, like what we had tonight.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Ralph completed the two cardinal sins of Survivor, throwing an immunity challenge and letting (mostly) everyone know you have the idol. Last week he had to choose between the two, this week he just got to cocky which I think will be his downfall later in the game.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Einselen said:


> Ralph completed the two cardinal sins of Survivor, throwing an immunity challenge and letting (mostly) everyone know you have the idol. Last week he had to choose between the two, this week he just got to cocky which I think will be his downfall later in the game.


The guy can use an axe though!


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> The guy can use an axe though!


And a hammer. He pulverized that log in no time and drilled those nails in quick.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

isn't hard to hammer that quick. the chopping with the axe was impressive. you can't get much leverage with that thing. he destroyed rob in that part.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I can't believe Russell was crying... OMG, that part was so awesome.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Einselen said:


> Ralph completed the two cardinal sins of Survivor, throwing an immunity challenge and letting (mostly) everyone know you have the idol. Last week he had to choose between the two, this week he just got to cocky which I think will be his downfall later in the game.


This... hated to see his tribe win and Rob's sheep lose...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

When Russell pulled the hat over his face. He was upset and though I didn't feel bad then, I loved that he turned into a jerk again. It is too bad that Ralph replied to Russell. Would have been better for him to just keep quiet. There should be a no talking to the observers rule like there is at the end with the jury.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> I'd like it better if no one got to witness the Red Island challenges. They wouldn't know who was still there until that player rejoined the game.


I thought that's how it was going to work.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow. Ralph wouldn't even be talked about if Russell didn't set the precedent for searching for and finding idols without a clue. No one had ever tried in all the previous seasons of the HII.

Now we pretty much will only see Robs tribe as there's nothing about the other tribe to put on TV.

15 posts and no mention of Phillips whackiness? He's earned the right to be sole survivor because he picked up trash for the military.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

As soon as the Redemption Island challenge was over I was waiting to see how long it would take Phillip to use the word "Intel". It wasn't long. 

So he was a janitor for the Army, eh? Wow.

What _is_ the second highest peace-time medal anyway? 

I give Rob a lot of credit for the whole beach-picnic-game diversion plan (coupled with the "I'm constipated" acting job). That worked like a charm. :up:


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

jradosh said:


> What _is_ the second highest peace-time medal anyway?


Distinguished Service Medal? Hard to find a good peacetime list.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Does Rob have the perfect tribe to lead along or what? He's certainly awesome at it but I think if he was with the alpha-males of the other tribe, he might have been a target for elimination earlier.

The whole game at the beach idea to distract them was great. Constipation. Who knew it would be an integral part of finding the HII?

With Kristina out there really is no one there who could put together a game plan to blindside or simply vote out Rob. Either that or it's awesome editing to completely remove any personality (aside from the Phillip show) from Rob's tribe.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

So glad Russell is gone. I wonder how long it is going to take Rob's sheep to wake up and see they can't get in position to win with Rob in the game. You will never be more than 2nd or 3rd with Rob being your leader. It might not matter with the way his tribe is at challenges but at some point you have to make a move. Love it or hate it Russell's tribe made a move, we will see if it was good or not but they at least did something rather than just ride on the coattails like Rob's tribe is.

I am beginning to think the HII is getting played out. Sticking it in a tree is just weak. They should be SO much harder to find with the power they give. I really think there should only be 1 idol per tribe for the entire game. I know it makes for good TV to have them in play all game but the focus of the show is entirely on the HII way too much. 

I agree it was dumb to let Russell carry on like that at RI. They didn't let that happen last week and should not have let him engage with the audience. Baby Russell is an act and he is just a man who can never admit he got outplayed THREE times at this game. He act was easy to figure out and never could provide him a chance to win. Russell may be good TV but he is not even close to one of the best players in the game. He inability to adapt each time around was his downfall and if you want to be up there with the best players you have to have that tool in your toolbox.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

flyers088 said:


> I agree it was dumb to let Russell carry on like that at RI. They didn't let that happen last week and should not have let him engage with the audience. .


Maybe they did and with the time constraints what went on was not "interesting"...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> Distinguished Service Medal? Hard to find a good peacetime list.


I think the issue is not peacetime or not. The issue is valor. I think the DSM is probably the highest you could award to an enlisted man without valor being involved. The Defense Service medal is higher but is only for officers. All the higher level ones require valor or bravery. As a practical matter, the DSM is pretty rare these days.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Ralph completed the two cardinal sins of Survivor, throwing an immunity challenge and l*etting (mostly) everyone know you have the idol. * Last week he had to choose between the two, this week he just got to cocky which I think will be his downfall later in the game.


This seems to be a trend and I don't get it. To me, if I knew someone on the other side of an alliance had an idol, I'd be scheming to backdoor him/her. I don't get this NEED to tell the world you have the idol.

My son brought up an interesting point. A lot of times we see someone find the Idol and then hide it. We know there's a rule that you cannot steal an idol from someone, but, what happens if you find an idol someone already found, didn't tell you and hid it in a different spot? Is that fair game? Rob found the idol, nobody knows about it, and hid it in another spot.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> As a practical matter, the DSM is pretty rare these days.


Which would make it all the more amazing to get for being a janitor.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

fmowry said:


> 15 posts and no mention of Phillips whackiness? He's earned the right to be sole survivor because he picked up trash for the military.


I wouldn't be surprised to see him try to market droppey pink tighty-whiteys (are they still considered tighty-whiteys if they are pink?).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

flyers088 said:


> I agree it was dumb to let Russell carry on like that at RI. They didn't let that happen last week and should not have let him engage with the audience. Baby Russell is an act and he is just a man who can never admit he got outplayed THREE times at this game. He act was easy to figure out and never could provide him a chance to win. *Russell may be good TV but he is not even close to one of the best players in the game.* He inability to adapt each time around was his downfall and if you want to be up there with the best players you have to have that tool in your toolbox.


Seems like 2 seasons ago we were arguing just that fact. And I think the majority of posters took the position that he was one of the best players ever. Now, we realize that he's not. But of course the first two times, nobody knew his game and this time they did. The problem with Russell is that he cannot adapt to the game. His game is one dimensional, and this time, it was pretty easy to call him on it. Contrast this to Rob, who always had a pretty decent social game, is strong on challenges and learned the importance of the HII.

You just KNEW Russell was going to melt down after losing the RI challenge. It's never his fault, it's always the players around him. Well duh Russell they played YOU this time. The stunned look on his face when Ralph revealed to him that he found the HII with no clues was priceless.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see him try to market droppey pink tighty-whiteys (are they still considered tighty-whiteys if they are pink?).


I think he could call them "stinky-pinkies"


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> My son brought up an interesting point. A lot of times we see someone find the Idol and then hide it. We know there's a rule that you cannot steal an idol from someone, but, what happens if you find an idol someone already found, didn't tell you and hid it in a different spot? Is that fair game? Rob found the idol, nobody knows about it, and hid it in another spot.


I believe the rule is that if it's in your bag or personal possessions (pocket) then no one can take it (but they can look through your stuff and realize you have it... this has been done a number of times).

If you leave it or hide it somewhere else, and someone else finds it, then it's theirs.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Great episode. Rob impressed me. I for one am happy that HII are out there. Just gotta work to find them. 

Ralph, OMG, I said to my wife WTF he doing?

This is a great season, I am a Russell Fan because of what he brings to the show. I wasn't a big Rob fan, but now I am this season.

Crazy Secret Janitor rules...


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

madscientist said:


> I believe the rule is that if it's in your bag or personal possessions (pocket) then no one can take it (but they can look through your stuff and realize you have it... this has been done a number of times).
> 
> If you leave it or hide it somewhere else, and someone else finds it, then it's theirs.


You are correct. Jeff tweeted about it a couple of weeks ago.

deb


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Jeff's blog about this week's show.

deb


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

flyers088 said:


> So glad Russell is gone. I wonder how long it is going to take Rob's sheep to wake up and see they can't get in position to win with Rob in the game. You will never be more than 2nd or 3rd with Rob being your leader. It might not matter with the way his tribe is at challenges but at some point you have to make a move. Love it or hate it Russell's tribe made a move, we will see if it was good or not but they at least did something rather than just ride on the coattails like Rob's tribe is.


Yeah, Rob's "team" is really a bunch of sheep. I wonder if they've even discussed riding Rob's coattails amongst themselves.

I do have faith that they'll come to their senses and vote Rob off soon. But they might completely wimp out (and it might be good strategy to do so) and let the other tribe get Rob off after the merge.

I think I'd keep using Rob to be safe, but then tell the other tribe he's the leader and needs to go.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

And Jeff's exclusive interview via (integrated marketing alert) Skype last night with Russell: 




Rob and Nicole Cesternino should have had Russell on their Podcast last night/this morning, but I guess Jeff gets the goods!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> And getting rid of Russell was great. That tribe's chemistry was great without him and they busted it.


Shall we take bets on how wonderful their chemistry will be with Russell gone? 

He was a lightning rod for the rest to rally over, but I think there's some serious dysfunction coming with some of those remaining.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

The guy who said he hadn't thought about sex in two weeks? Haven't they only been there 9 days? 3rd tribal council?


Anybody know what's the latest with Russell and his problems with giving out all of that info spoiling his previous two season?


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

BEST... EPISODE... EVER!!!

I wasn't crazy about the whole "redemption island" thing in the beginning, but it played such a key role last night that I now admit it was necessary. Russell could have claimed for the rest of time that his tribe was a bunch of idiots and getting voted off was all due to their stupidity. But then he got his ass kicked by another guy in the final RI challenge. He could no longer claim it was anybody's fault but his own. That's why we finally saw him cry like a little two-year-old for the first time ever. He failed in front of everybody. He will always be the guy who talked the biggest, was the smallest, and got his ass handed to him on a platter on a one-on-one challenge. Absolutely freakin PRICELESS. 

The only bad part was that it only took him about five seconds to recompose himself and become Russell again. It was still worth it.

Philip is an idiot. If he really was ever a Special Agent, this is just a glowing example of how hard up our government is for agents. The guy has a matching IQ and EQ of about 10 points.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm even more confident that Ralph will self destruct.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

debtoine said:


> Jeff's blog about this week's show.
> 
> deb


good summary of the "Russell Era".


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

The funniest moment for me last night, and I actually did laugh out loud, was when Phillip spoke about being in Field Sanitation! 

I have not served myself, so I know not of what I speak, but the first thing that came to mind when I heard that was a scene in _Platoon_ (I believe it was) with guys dragging barrels out from under the latrines and burning the contents. Just seemed really appropriate in my mind for a guy like Phillip.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's my take on this entire season.
1. You have this guy that crows like a rooster and has more body hair than 10 men put together and they have to subtitle his speach.
2. It seems like most of the contestants are young, dumb women.
3. Boston Rob seems to have been picked to win this from the get go.
4. Phillip needs some serious meds and if he has been a special agent, our government is even more screwed than I thought it was.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

donnoh said:


> Here's my take on this entire season.
> 1. You have this guy that crows like a rooster and has more body hair than 10 men put together and they have to subtitle his speach.


Speech. Keep it up and we'll have to subtitle your writing.  


> 2. It seems like most of the contestants are young, dumb women.


 Correction, one team seems to be all young, dumb women.



> 3. Boston Rob seems to have been picked to win this from the get go.


He has his harem. We'll see how long that lasts when the young, dumb women start to get insecure and jealous. 


> 4. Phillip needs some serious meds and if he has been a special agent, our government is even more screwed than I thought it was.


Agree, totally.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I paused/slo-mo/rewound the scene where Rob looked up, saw the idol, and grabbed it. I have yet to see anything up in that tree crotch. Plus, a bird or monkey could easily have grabbed that wrapped up item. This is first time I have thought that the HII's location may have been 'given' to a player.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

A quick search gives an answer (that may or may not be true) about Phillip's 'special agent' claim and whether it is true or not.



Spoiler



According to his LinkedIn page, Phillip was a special agent for 3 years with the Defense Investigative Service, where he was a background investigator. He gives the impression on the show that he was a "federal agent," but in reality he appears to have been a background investigator who primarily conducted interviews and checked records for people who needed security clearances.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Tracy said:


> A quick search gives an answer (that may or may not be true) about Phillip's 'special agent' claim and whether it is true or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have spoken to TSA Gate Securty Agents in a casual setting that truely believed they were the last line of defense to save this country from Terrorists. (Met them at a State Park, they were camping in spot next to ours). Most everyone I know thinks they are worthless and just keep us from getting to the plane on time, but they dont' see themselves that way.

I bet Phil really believes he served an extremely important function in the federal law enforcement area.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

Tracy said:


> A quick search gives an answer (that may or may not be true) about Phillip's 'special agent' claim and whether it is true or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had experience with those "special agents":



Spoiler



I'm a law prof, and I've had former students who've gone off to JAG or the Justice Department. Once in a blue moon, it's an actual FBI agent who does the background check, but most of the time, it's outsourced to DIS. The ones I've met have been pleasant, mostly retired from some other kind of law enforcement, and they just ask the same questions off the list.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

hefe said:


> Shall we take bets on how wonderful their chemistry will be with Russell gone?
> 
> He was a lightning rod for the rest to rally over, but I think there's some serious dysfunction coming with some of those remaining.


We already saw the great chemistry with him gone. This episode had them without him for days.

As far as how long it lasts, hard to say. The two little gals will become troublemakers, no doubt. But that's to be expected and I hope the rest don't let that disrupt them too much.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Really, one of the best episodes of Survivor ever. Love how Rob had a huge elaborate plan to get the idol, instead of just sneaking off to look for it. Really, he would have done just as well searching randomly given the clue.

I totally howled when they were trying to figure out whether Ralph was lying about not having the idol, and Phillip barks out "I WAS A SPECIAL AGENT TRAINED TO RECOGNIZE LIES! HE IS LYING!" It was just egos and dysfunction condensed to it's core at that RI Challenge.

Russell CRYING. Wow.

Just all around great Survivor.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> Which would make it all the more amazing to get for being a janitor.


You won't believe the crap he had to go through to get his medal! 

I see people complaining about how easy it is to find the idol, or for letting Russell talk too much after losing...etc.

why wouldn't the producers want these things? they add drama and tension and they sow the seeds of infighting and backstabbing within both tribes. I see zero reason to, for example, hide the II in such a way as to make it very difficult to find.

They could not have staged Rob's winning, because he would have been in trouble on Russell's tribe; and that was randomly picked.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> Which would make it all the more amazing to get for being a janitor.


Which makes it all the likelier that he is lying. He probably has a good conduct medal.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

IMO, Russell is the biggest sore loser in Survivor history.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> IMO, Russell is the biggest sore loser in Survivor history.


Maybe. But this is the biggest loser in Survivor history.

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/celebrity-apprentices-richard-hatch-sent-back-to-jail/58341


----------



## Combat Medic (Sep 6, 2001)

brianric said:


> Maybe. But this is the biggest loser in Survivor history.
> 
> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/celebrity-apprentices-richard-hatch-sent-back-to-jail/58341


I just love this quote:
As far as I can tell, you've made no effort to put any money into the government's coffers.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

What's up with him?

You win $1,000,000 on one of these shows, you give Uncle Sam his cut, count your blessings and move on.

Seems his approach of spending 4 years in jail is not the right way to do it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I wonder how balistic Trump will be if Richard actually had made it to the finale still in the running and then can't even show up.

_*And the winner by default is.......*_


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Although Hatch clearly lost in court, I can see why he would be pissed. When he won Survivor, all the work was done outside the US, and he received his check outside the US. Why should the government be able to lay claim to work he did in another country?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Because he's a U.S. citizen? Just guessin'.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> Because he's a U.S. citizen? Just guessin'.


From what I've heard (and I'm no expert), I know of people that were sent to France by a US company, and their income earned in France was not taxed.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm thinking (and I'm no expert) that money paid by a US company to a US citizen would be taxable in the US....no matter where the person was when they "earned it", and technically he didn't earn it till he won on US soil.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I'm thinking (and I'm no expert) that money paid by a US company to a US citizen would be taxable in the US....no matter where the person was when they "earned it", and technically he didn't earn it till he won on US soil.


I don't know the company that actually paid Hatch, I doubt it was CBS. It was probably a production company. I don't think it's 100% foregone that it was a US based company. And in the first season he got the check on location, they just didn't reveal until later. He earned the money and was told he won it while he was off of US soil.

tk


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

When I worked overseas we were exempt from taxes since we made less than the exclusion amount. At that time I believe it was the first $75,000 being tax exempt. Anything over that was taxable. The amount has increased and can be seen on the IRS website Foreign Earned Income Exclusion page.


----------



## Combat Medic (Sep 6, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> Because he's a U.S. citizen? Just guessin'.


Yep. As a US Citizen you owe taxes no mater where you are. As I understand it you even owe taxes for ten years if you renounce your citizenship.

-Mike


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

Philosofy said:


> From what I've heard (and I'm no expert), I know of people that were sent to France by a US company, and their income earned in France was not taxed.


I'm not a tax lawyer, but I believe that if you -- as an American citizen -- earn money in a foreign country, you are generally taxed by that country, and you receive a credit against U.S. income tax for the foreign taxes paid. I'm guessing, however, that Borneo didn't assess any income tax against the Survivors, so that this defense would not apply to Hatch.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Dalton Ross recap of the episode


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Based on that article, he owes $2 million to the IRS but only won a $1 million prize. How does that work?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> Based on that article, he owes $2 million to the IRS but only won a $1 million prize. How does that work?


he probably made a lot of money giving motivational speeches and appearances.


----------



## SurvivorFan (Mar 9, 2011)

^ Plus penalties.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> Based on that article, he owes $2 million to the IRS but only won a $1 million prize. How does that work?


He was also paid to be on an all-star season.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I guess he didn't pay taxes for anything  After going to jail the first time, I can't fathom how he would not pay taxes for stuff after that. For speaking engagements, a 2nd season, etc. $2 million in taxes alone? It's just crazy.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> Based on that article, he owes $2 million to the IRS but only won a $1 million prize. How does that work?


Interest + penalties.

At his original trial, he didn't claim the foreign-income idea, which is clearly bogus. He claimed that CBS told him they would pay his taxes, so he didn't worry about that. But the fact that he never filed his taxes for that year gives away the lie.


----------

